# moron's should not be plumbers.... or inspectors



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

How the heck are you gonna drain this water heater when it leaks...... AND it passed inspections


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Screw a hose x hose 90 on it, and attach the hose...

Drain it, replace it, set the new one with the drain facing forward.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Turn the boiler drain 90 degrees tighter...then a hose should fit.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> How the heck are you gonna drain this water heater when it leaks...... AND it passed inspections


A thirty cal,maybe a nine mill. Either one will work just make Swiss cheese out of it then replace it right! Lol


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Make it airlock. Remove the GCV. Install nipple and hose adapter


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the top hard piped? If it isn't to much trouble just turn the w/h. If it is to much trouble a brass st 90 and reinstall the drain in that. I still think it would be fun to fill it full of holes drain on the floor.lol


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Is the top hard piped? If it isn't to much trouble just turn the w/h. If it is to much trouble a brass st 90 and reinstall the drain in that. I still think it would be fun to fill it full of holes drain on the floor.lol


Then cow tip it


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Copper gas line? That's been illegal for twenty years here.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Rando said:


> Copper gas line? That's been illegal for twenty years here.


Nope..

That's LP gas


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Nope..
> 
> That's LP gas


Still needs a drip leg. Are you share someone inspected it?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Washing machine hose + hose x hose adapter.


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

That gas line looks like a home owner installed it... Copper, no drip leg, shut off valve @ gas control and a union to connect it all.... There is no way a city inspector would pass that here..... What's the top looking like cuz I'm sure there's plenty wrong going on up there...


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, it shouldn't have passed here either. It is natural gas. I wasn't asking a literal question, I know how I WOULD get it drained. But the fact that someone felt good about installing it this way when they had a choice AND the inspections dept that ALWAYs gives me and my guys grief about little BS stuff but passes hack work like this = unfair.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumb26 said:


> ...I wasn't asking a literal question, I know how I WOULD get it drained...


Rhetorical questions don't exist in the PZ. :laughing:


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> How the heck are you gonna drain this water heater when it leaks...... AND it passed inspections


I have my doubts that this water heater was even inspected. Too bad you did not show us any pics of the exhaust venting. Also, the copper gas line would fail here in Michigan, and I see no sign of a drip leg. 

When this heater allegedly 'passed' inspection, did they leave an inspection sticker on the jacket of the heater? 

Also, even though the drain valve is facing the wall, I cannot find where it would be a code violation (Even so, I'd *NEVER* install a WH w/ the drain valve that close, facing the wall) But to answer your question, there are many ways to drain that water heater. The way the drain valve is positioned/facing - Poses no challenge whatsoever to a professional plumber.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats an easy fix..
all you got to do is cut the drywall out next to that
boiler drain if you want to drain it... ues a keyhole saw.......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats why they make hammers...


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Plumb26 said:


> How the heck are you gonna drain this water heater when it leaks...... AND it passed inspections


Just me but I never pipe a valve on the horizontal.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I would not bother draining it at all. I'd just call Dunbar to carry it out for me. :jester:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just hope it leaks on the bottom problem solved. If it leaks anywhere else just revert to my first plan.( thumbs up)


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> I have my doubts that this water heater was even inspected.
> 
> Of course it was...
> 
> The plumber and inspector talked about it over lunch!


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

suzie said:


> Just me but I never pipe a valve on the horizontal.


??????


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Triplecrown24 said:


> ??????


Ditto...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

suzie said:


> Just me but I never pipe a valve on the horizontal.


Why not ?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Why not ?


Ya why not?


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> I have my doubts that this water heater was even inspected. Too bad you did not show us any pics of the exhaust venting. Also, the copper gas line would fail here in Michigan, and I see no sign of a drip leg.
> 
> When this heater allegedly 'passed' inspection, did they leave an inspection sticker on the jacket of the heater?
> 
> Also, even though the drain valve is facing the wall, I cannot find where it would be a code violation (Even so, I'd *NEVER* install a WH w/ the drain valve that close, facing the wall) But to answer your question, there are many ways to drain that water heater. The way the drain valve is positioned/facing - Poses no challenge whatsoever to a professional plumber.


yes, it was a 2004 install in a home built in 2004.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'd shove a piece of 1/2 pex down the hot outlet till it hits bottom and then pull it out about 2" and then siphon the heater empty. Lot faster then draining it through that valve any way


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'd shove a piece of 1/2 pex down the hot outlet till it hits bottom and then pull it out about 2" and then siphon the heater empty. Lot faster then draining it through that valve any way


Once again proving that even Texans know they suck. :jester:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Thats why they make hammers...


 
yes, Redwood you are right... 
I have done that before...

a hammer works best to make room to put the hose on the heater........

unless you hit the stud dead on:laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Master Mark said:



> yes, Redwood you are right...
> I have done that before...
> 
> a hammer works best to make room to put the hose on the heater........
> ...


Hole saw from the next room over.lol


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> Hole saw from the next room over.lol


 

that might require useing a ruler to measure to be sure you line up and hit the right spot.....

just bash a hole in the drywall like redwood would do:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumb26 said:


> yes, it was a 2004 install in a home built in 2004.


If your area was like it was here in 04 I'm not surprised one bit it was overlooked during inspections. Overloaded and help was in short demand in them days.


----------

